

Ask PG: How many non-commenters? - saurabh

Just wondering about how many people here do not comment at all, would be interesting to know.
======
BigEd781
I never comment. Oh, shit...

------
fuzzythinker
Your question is an oxymoron.

~~~
mahmud
Why? it's a perfectly legitimate question. He is asking about the percentage
of lurkers vs active users. There are just a few handlers/scripts POSTing user
content; reply, and submit link. PG can easily take the difference between all
the IPs that have hit the front page, and those IPs that have hit the UGC
submission handlers.

~~~
fuzzythinker
It's an oxymoron because ppl who don't comment will not comment and answer the
question. If the author wanted votes to count as an answer, he didn't state
so. Even if he did, does the current vote count of 7 indicate anything? I
would have down voted it if I had the power, instead I see ppl down voting
mine and the other 2 sarcastic replies. I am saddened to see ppl value dumb
questions that pollutes hn and downvote on comments that points them out (mine
and other 2 comments).

------
awa
I rarely comment

